# WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)



## DrDooom (16. April 2019)

*WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum da ich nach einigen Jahren mal wieder einen neuen Computer zusammenstellen werde (im Juli). Ziel ist ein leistungsfähiges und relativ leises System (relativ zur Stock-Luftkühlung).

Da ich bislang keine Erfahrungen mit WaKü gesammelt habe, bräuchte ich ein paar Erfahrungen "was die richtige Richtung" für mich wäre. Folgendes soll gekühlt werden:

CPU - AMD Ryzen 7 3700X (12/24 Core, 105 W TDP, sofern die Leaks stimmen, aber die TDP soll gekühlt werden)
GPU - Nvidia RTX2080 (225 W TDP, ggf. AMD Navi 10 mit vergleichbarer TDP)

PS.: GPU (möglichst Referenz Design) soll mit Fullcover gekühlt werden.

Da alles neu gekauft wird, möchte ich mich vorab schon mal informieren, was ich am sinnvollsten verbaue / dimensioniere. Ich habe schon gelesen, dass je 120mm Radi etwa 75-100 W gekühlt werden können.

Im ersten Schritt hätte ich folgende Frage: Ist es nicht ggf. sinnvoller die Kühlkreise (CPU / GPU) zu trennen? Das war zumindest meine erste Überlegung da die GPU idR wärmer wird. In dem Falle könnte man doch eine 240er AIO für die CPU nehmen und eine Custom für die GPU.
Mich würden Argumente für/gegen dieses Setting interessieren.

Vielen Dank erstmal DrDooom…


----------



## Pelle0095 (16. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

Moin
Es macht keinen Sinn eine AIO und eine Costom-Wakü einzubauen. Die Pumpe der Costom hat genug Leistung um das Wasser ausreichend schnell für CPU und GPU zu befördern. Auch ist die AIO Pumpe lauter als eine gute Costom Pumpe. Eine gute AIO kostet bestimmt 100€ und Aufwärts, ein sehr guter CPU Wasserkühler welcher besser ist als die AIO kostet ca 90€.

Bei deinen Komponenten solltest du mindestens 2*360 Radiatoren verbauen damit es schön leise wird. Besser ist natürlich mehr Radiatorfläche, dann wird es leiser und kühler.

Du musst mit ungefähr mit ca 500-600€ rechnen, dann hast du aber auch gute Sachen die sehr lange halten.

Wenn dein zukünftiges MB ein Temperatursensoreingang hat kannst du dir die Optionale Lüftersteuerung sparen. (Ca 40€).

Welches Gehäuse hast du geplant?

Gruß Pelle


----------



## Sinusspass (17. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

Man erreicht heute mit Luft auch bereits für die meisten Leute erträgliche Lautstärken, da braucht es nicht zwingend Wasser. Wenn du allerdings doch auf Wasser setzen willst, bringen 2 360er keinen allzu großen Vorteil gegenüber einer Luftkühlung, dass es sich lautstärketechnisch deutlich lohnen würde; zumindest ist bei der Cpu damit zu rechnen, dass sie auch mit recht guter Kühlung etwas wärmer als ihre Vorgänger wird. Daher braucht es für eine sehr leise Kühlung schon etwas mehr Radiatorfläche.
Dazu die wichtigsten Fragen: Welches Gehäuse soll es werden und besteht die Möglichkeit, die Hardware extern zu kühlen?


----------



## DrDooom (18. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

Also erst einmal vielen Dank für die Informationen. Das hilft schon mal sehr weiter.

Ich würde dann von einer Kombination mit AIO und Custom absehen. Meiner Meinung nach ist die GPU die "lauteste" Komponente unter Last und Luftkühlung.
Daher möchte ich diese auf jeden Fall mit Wasser kühlen.

Da wohl eine Luftkühlung für CPU und Wasserkühlung für GPU ebenfalls keinen Sinn macht, wäre dann wohl eine WaKü für CPU+GPU sinnvoll.

@Pelle: welchen Temperatursensor meinst du? Den für CPU? Ist der nicht idR oberhalb des Heatspreader's in der CPU fest verbaut? Oder meinst du für die Wassertemperatur damit die Radi Lüfter geregelt werden?


Was das Gehäuse angeht bin ich komplett flexibel. Es wird ja alles neu gekauft. Mir geht es wenig um Optik sondern um Funktion. Also quasi Form follows Function. Sagen wir mal 1/5 Optik, 4/5 Funktion. Mein derzeitiges Gehäuse ist aus Holz selbst gebaut. Auch nicht wirklich hübsch. ;o)

Ich hatte bereits an einen Cube gedacht. Soetwas wie Thermaltake Level 20 oder Anidees AI7. Hatte aber auch ein paar Tests gelesen dass das Thermaltake nicht unbedingt besonders durchdacht ist bzw. es die ein oder anderen ungünstigen Platzierungen für z.B. Laufwerksschächte gibt. Also da bin ich noch unentschlossen.

Generell muss ich sagen, will ich mit dem Computer kein Geld aus dem Fenster werfen, aber das notwendige investieren. Wenn z.B. ein 200,- Gehäuse 90% von dem kann was ein 499,- Gehäuse kann, dann nehme ich das für 200,-! Genau so würde ich auch bei der Wakü vorgehen.

Was ich in meinem Eingangsthread noch nicht erwähnt habe, ich würde gerne mit ca. 400,- für die WaKü hinkommen. Sollte das nicht reichen, muss mehr investiert werden. Allerdings bräuchte ich keine High-End-WaKü um noch die letzten 3° weniger zu erreichen im Gegenzug möchte ich nicht am falschen Ende sparen.

Da ihr beide gefragt habt und Sinusspass explizit: Gehäuse egal, Radiator intern oder extern...ebenfalls egal. Ich würde jedoch die Radiatoren gern mit dem Gehäuse fest verbauen.

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen und z.B. internen bzw. externen Radiatoren?


----------



## Pelle0095 (18. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

Moin
Den Sensor meinte ich.
Aquacomputer Temperatursensor inline G1/4 fuer aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct | Sensor Temperatur | UEberwachung | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Den kannst du dann an dein MB anschließen und die Lüfter nach der  Wassertemperatur regeln. Die Lüfter nach der CPU Temperatur zu regeln macht keinen Sinn, da die CPU TEmperatur schnell schwankt und das Wasser sehr träge ist.

Als Gehäuse kannst du die bei Thermaltake umschauen, die haben oft viel Platz für Radiatoren und sind nicht so teuer. Z.B.
Thermaltake Core X9 schwarz ab €' '169 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Da hast du Platz ohne Ende und es passt ein Phobia Nova 1080 Radiator mit 9*120mm in den Deckel. Diese Radiatorfläche reicht für ziemlich alles was du einbauen kannst.

Oder
Thermaltake Core V51 ab €' '141,45 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Das ist nicht ganz so groß hat aber auch Platz für 2*420er Radis

Dann um unter deinem Budget zubleiben eine Magicool 450 Pumpe und 2 Alphacool Radis.

Extern hat eigentlich immer bessere Temperaturen als intern, da die Luft ungehindert durxch den Radi ströhmen kann. Intern ist der Aufbau aber auch kein Problem.


----------



## Sinusspass (18. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

Wenn das Gehäuse ohnehin selbst gebaut ist, kann man ja so ziemlich alles verbauen, was man will. Da nimmst du einfach einen Phobya Nova und dazu 9 Arctic P12 und schon ist was Radiatoren angeht ausgesorgt, und hast dann noch genug Geld für Blöcke, Pumpe und Verschlauchung übrig, auch wenn es 400€ wohl doch sprengen wird; ich würde eher mit 5-600 rechnen, aber das hält dann auch (außer dem Fullcoverblock der Grafikkarte, der muss beim Kartenwechsel ebenfalls gewechselt werden) gerne ein Jahrzehnt.


----------



## DrDooom (25. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Infos zu dem Sensor und den Radiatoren / Lüftern / Gehäusen. Ich hatte eure Rückmeldungen letzte Woche noch gelesen und eine Excel Datei erstellt sowie alle bisherigen Komponenten aufgeschrieben. Dann kann ich später besser vergleichen....Über die Feiertage war ich aber mal "offline". 


Da ja der/die Radiator(en) maßgeblich das Gehäuse beeinflussen, würde ich mich da erst einmal für etwas entscheiden wollen. Daher habe ich nun Phobya Nova 1080 (60mm) und MO-RA3 als 360 LT sowie einen Alphacool ST30 360 verglichen.

Interessant ist ja, dass der Mora (6500g) erheblich schwerer ist als der Nova (3723g) bei fast gleicher Tiefe (65mm / 60mm). Laut einem Testbericht bei Hardwaremax gibt es aber mit Lüftern bei 500-800 U/min absolut keine Unterschiede bei der Kühlleistung.
Wenn ich nun den Alphacool ST30 360 betrachte, benötige ich mindestens 2 um CPU+GPU zu kühlen. Was preislich mit ges. 160€ eher ungünstiger wäre als z.B. einen Nova oder Mora. Wobei 2x 360er wohl im Bezug auf platzbedarf einfacher zu verbauen wären und somit auch ein günstigeres Gehäuse möglich wäre.


PS.: Das alte Gehäuse ist für den neuen Computer ungeeignet. Ich überlege aber ein neues zu bauen um 2 Kammern zu haben und die Luftzirkulation optimal gestalten zu können. Dabei würde ich dann eine große Kammer mit z.B. einem "D8000-3 Mainboard-Tray" bauen und eine kleine (oberhalb) mit dem/den Radiator(en). Beide Kammern von vorn nach hinten/oben belüften...

Wie seht ihr das? Nebenbei....würde eurer Einschätzung nach eine Magicool DCP450 Pumpe reichen 2x 360er Radiatoren oder sogar einen Nova/Mora Radiator zu durchfluten? Laut Angaben ist sie mit 2,4m Wassersäule recht stark und schafft wohl laut Datenblatt (!!!) 450 L/h.


----------



## Sinusspass (25. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

Bei den normalen Atx Gehäusen kann man den Mora/Nova einfach mit paar Abstandshaltern dazwischen an die Gehäusewand schrauben, du könntest das mit 2 Kammern ähnlich lösen. Eine mit der ganzen Hardware, eine mit dem Wasserkühlungszeug.
Die DCP450 reicht übrigens locker, auf die Herstellerangaben sollte man aber nichts geben, da werden maximal 100l/h rauskommen, hier eher 60, was aber ohnehin völlig ausreichend ist. Bei der D5 steht auch 1500l/h, real sind das maximal 250l/h. Wasserkühlungen haben einen Widerstand, da bleibt nur noch ein kleiner Teil vom theoretisch erreichbaren Durchfluss übrig.


----------



## DrDooom (29. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

Nochmal...meinst du den Radiator + Lüfter aussen an das Gehäuse und alles andere inkl Pumpe und AGB in das Gehäuse? Sollte dann wohl trotzdem ein BigTower sein oder? Hast du das so gemacht? Wenn ja....könntest du ein Bild hier reinstellen?

PS.: Hast du die Pumpe? Bei amazon gibt es einige Bewertungen dass die Pumpe (mit den Standard Dichtungen) nicht 100%ig Dicht ist...(?)


----------



## Sinusspass (29. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

Ich habe das mit dem Mora selber nicht gemacht, aber schon genug Bilder gesehen, wo jemand das gemacht hat. Aber wenn du ein neues Gehäuse selbst baust, kannst du das natürlich umsetzen, wie du willst, es muss ja nur irgendwie halten und vernünftig mit Luft versorgt werden.
Was die Pumpe angeht, das ist so ein Glücksspiel (mit guten Chancen auf dicht), man sollte sie besser mal vor dem Einbau eine Weile testen, im Zweifel kann man auch einfach den Dichtring tauschen. Bei den neueren Versionen soll Undichtigkeit aber seltener vorkommen. Zu Sicherheit kannst du sie auch einfach so montieren, dass ein paar Tropfen (mehr wird ohnehin nicht rauskommen) kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## DrDooom (30. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

Dann plane ich doch mal....oder definiere einen Zwischenstand:

1. Gehäuse mit zwei Kammern bauen (obere Kammer nur für Radiator und Lüfter) -> Lüfter von vorn nach oben (Radiator) und vorn nach hinten (Hauptkammer)
2. Phobya Nova oder einen gebrauchten Mo-Ra 3 (ca. 130€)
3. MagiCool DCP450 Pumpe (ca. 40€)
4. 9x Arctiv P12 PWM PST (2x Value Pack, ca. 60€)
5. 2x Arctiv F12 (obere Kammer, 1x Value Pack ca. 30€)
6. 3x Arctiv F12 (Hauptkammer, 2x vorn, 1x hinten)
7. Aquastream XT Sensor (ca. 10€)
8. Alphacool Schlauch AlphaTube HF - 3 Meter - 10/13mm (ca. 10€)

Gibt es in der Auflistung grobe Fehler oder Verbesserungspotenzial? Gern her mit Anregungen...

Fehlt in der Auflistung noch Kühler für CPU, GPU und die Fittings!

Speziell was die Fittings angeht: Was muss ich da bei 10/13mm Schläuchen beachten? Was für Fittings bieten den besten (Langzeit) Halt bzw. den sichersten Halt?


----------



## Pelle0095 (30. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

Hi
Der Schlauch ist kacke. Nimm lieber den Mayhems ulteaclear oder EK ZMT.

Anschlüsse kannst du die nehmen die dir gefallen solange sie eine Überwurfmutter haben. Die Qualität ist bei allen Herstellern im Wakübereich gut. 16/10 er Schlauch ist knickstabiler.


----------



## DrDooom (30. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

"16/10 er Schlauch ist knickstabiler. "

Ja, das habe ich in einem anderen Post von dir schon mal gelesen. Wohl vorteilhaft wegen weniger "ungeraden". Gibt es nicht dann den Nachteil dass man die Leitungen nicht mehr so flexibel verlegen kann? Aber schon nachvollziehbar wenn man mehr durchfluss hat und somit bessere Effizienz.

Was unterscheidet die beiden von dir genannten von diesem Alphacool Schlauch? Gibt es da irgendeinen Wert der z.B. die Temperaturbeständigkeit (flexibel/steif) angibt?


----------



## Pelle0095 (30. April 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

Du kannst mit 16/10 engere Radien Biegen weil der 13/10 bei gleichem Radius einknicken würde, grob gesagt.
Bei Alphacool Schlauch sollen sehr schnell die Weichmacher aus dem Schlauch gewaschen werden und dann landen die in den Kühlern und verstopfen die.
Beim Mayhems ist das fast gar nicht der Fall und beim EK ZMT überhaupt nicht da er keine Weichmacher enthält.

Der Durchfuss ist bei 16/10 und 13/10 gleich, da der Innendurchmesser auch gleich ist.


----------



## DrDooom (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

Ok, vielen Dank für die Infos. Dann würde ich einen Mayhems Ultra Clear in 16/10 nehmen da man dann wenigstens noch sieht ob es Ablagerungen im Bereich des Schlauches gibt.

Dann noch ein paar weitere Fragen:
1. habt ihr Erfahrungen bzw. Empfehlungen für CPU Kühler?
2. habt ihr Erfahrungen bzw. Empfehlungen für GPU Kühler?
3. würdet ihr eine Durchflusskontrolle (diese optischen kleinen Rädchen) verbauen oder eher nicht? Alternativen um die Funktion der Pumpe zu prüfen?
4. GANZ WICHTIG: Was wäre für meinen Aufbau der richtige Kreislauf?
      Z.B.: Pumpe -> Radiator -> CPU -> GPU -> Pumpe    oder   Pumpe -> GPU -> CPU -> Radiator -> Pumpe?


----------



## Sinusspass (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

1+2.: Watercool oder Aquacomputer wären qualitativ ideal, bei Alphacool sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein, die haben offenbar keine Qualitätskontrolle mehr. Andere Hersteller siedeln sich irgendwo dazwischen an, je nach Hersteller unterschiedlich.
3. Das ist nur ne nette Spielerei für Waküsüchtige (wie mich), das braucht keiner wirklich, wenn man keinen Durchfluss hat merkt man das an den Temperaturen. Abgesehen davon schmieren Pumpen üblicherweise nicht einfach so ab. von paar qualitativ minderwertigen Produkten mal abgesehen.
4. So ziemlich Bockwurst, das einzig relevante ist, dass der Agb direkt über der Pumpe sitzt, was ja bei einer Kombination aus Agb und Pumpe wie der DCP450 ohnehin gegeben ist. Am Ende macht das dann vielleicht 2°C bei der Komponente, die zuerst kommt, aus. Mach es einfach so, wie es für dich am enfachsten zu verschlauchen ist.


----------



## Pelle0095 (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

Den Anfi-tec Drei CPU-Kühler kann ich noch ans Herz legen.


----------



## DrDooom (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

Ok danke euch. Ich schaue mich bei den Kühlern von Watercool, Aquacomputer und Anfi-tec um!

Aber was den Kreislauf angeht: so Bockwurst stelle ich mir das garnicht vor. Denn die Pumpe wird ja sicherlich sich selbst duch das Wasser kühlen. So kenne ich es zumindest aus dem Pumpembereich. Und da dürfte es doch (aus Sicht der Langlebigkeit der Pumpe und dessen Material) sinnvoller sein kaltes Wasser anstelle von warmem Wasser durchzuschicken.

Wenn ich mir die ganzen Kommentare bzgl. Pumpen und Undichtigkeit nach 1/2 Jahren so durchlese, dann scheint die Pumpe am ehesten undicht zu werden. Sollte man da nicht auf einen schonenden Betrieb achten? Wie groß sind denn so Temperaturunterschiede im Wasser mit bis zu 330W TDP (also vor und nach so einem MORA3/NOVA1080 Radiator)?


----------



## Pelle0095 (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

Bei meinem 480er Radi ist der Temperaturunterschied von Eingang und Ausgang ca. 1-2°.
Die Fließgeschwindigkeit ist einfach so hoch.


----------



## DrDooom (2. Mai 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

Ah ok. Ja hatte gerade noch parallel ein wenig wegen der Reihenfolge gelesen. Die Frage haben wohl andere auch schon gehabt.  Ok, dann bin ich erstmal informiert. Ich mache mich ans Werk und melde mich bei Ergebnissen.


----------



## DrDooom (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

Ok, 90% der Komponenten sind bestellt und sollten binnen der nächsten 2 Wochen eintreffen (Ryzen 9 3900x + MSI MPG X570 Gaming Plus (MoBo) + RTX 2080 + 1TB Gigabyte Aorus M.2 SSD + 16 GB DDR4-3600 CL16 + 750W be quiet Power Zone CM + MO-RA 360). Allerdings wollte ich gerade noch ein paar Komponenten für die Wasserkühlung bestellen und komme da nicht weiter.
1. welches und wie viel Kühlflüssigkeit sollte ich bestellen?
2. bei Mindfactory finde ich keine Anschlüsse bzw. Fittings für 16/10 Schläuche. Suche ich da einfach nur falsch???
3. Benötige ich neben MO-RA, Pumpe mit AGB, 3m Schläuche, Kühlflüssgkeit, Fittings, Temperatursensor....noch weitere Komponenten?

Grüße DrDooom!


----------



## CoLuxe (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

Mit 3 Litern Kühlflüssigkeit solltest du gut versorgt sein. Ich habe mir damals vom DP Ultra gleich nen 5L Kanister bestellt, damit ich was auf Vorrat habe.

Schöne Fittings gibts von Barrow, bestellbar bei Watercool.
Ansonsten gibt's günstigere bei Aquacomputer.


----------



## DrDooom (11. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Mit 3 Litern Kühlflüssigkeit solltest du gut versorgt sein.



1. Also auch für einen Mo-Ra 360 mit CPU + GPU Kühlkreislauf?
2. Worauf sollte man noch achten? Ich habe gelesen dass manche Korrosionsschutz mit enthalten haben und manche "einfach" z,B. doppelt destilliert sind.
3. Welchen CPU Kühler würdet ihr mir für den 105Watt Ryzen 9 3900x empfehlen? Oder einfach auf "Voll-Kupfer" achten und fertig?

Danke schon mal, Grüße DrDooom.


----------



## CoLuxe (12. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*



DrDooom schrieb:


> 1. Also auch für einen Mo-Ra 360 mit CPU + GPU Kühlkreislauf?



Jap, bei mir hats gereicht.



DrDooom schrieb:


> 2. Worauf sollte man noch achten? Ich habe gelesen dass manche Korrosionsschutz mit enthalten haben und manche "einfach" z,B. doppelt destilliert sind.



Die gängige Empfehlung ist DP Ultra oder normales destilliertes Wasser. Bei beiden hört man selten von Problemen.



DrDooom schrieb:


> 3. Welchen CPU Kühler würdet ihr mir für den 105Watt Ryzen 9 3900x empfehlen? Oder einfach auf "Voll-Kupfer" achten und fertig?




Entweder hier von Aquacomputer: Aqua Computer Webshop - Wasserkuehler
Oder hier von Watercool: http://shop.watercool.de/epages/Wat...es/Wasserkühler/"CPU Kühler"/"für AMD Sockel"


----------



## DrDooom (13. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

So. Bestellungen sind erstmal alle raus und ich hoffe ich habe alles. Habe zwar noch 3 Staubfilter und Gitter vergessen, aber das kann ich auch nachträglich noch beschaffen. Ich habe mich für folgende Komponenten entschieden. Vllt interessiert es ja jemanden oder er kann sich aus den Komponenten ein paar Anregungen ziehen:

Komponente # Anzahl # Preis Stück # Preis ges.
Watercool MO-RA3 360 LT schwarz # 1 # 154,85 € # 154,85 €
8GB MSI GeForce RTX 2080 SEA HAWK EK X Wasser PCIe 3.0 x16 # 1 # 748,95 € # 748,95 €
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12x 3.80GHz So.AM4 BOX # 1 # 529,00 € # 529,00 €
MSI MPG X570 GAMING PLUS AMD X570 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 # 1 # 179,90 € # 179,90 €
16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3600 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit # 1 # 152,85 € # 152,85 €
1000GB Gigabyte AORUS M.2 2280 PCIe 4.0 x4 NVMe 1.3 3D-NAND TLC # 1 # 249,00 € # 249,00 €
750 Watt be quiet! Power Zone CM Modular 80+ Bronze # 1 # 104,55 € # 104,55 €
Lian Li D8000-3 Entnehmbarer Mainboard-Tray # 1 # 42,90 €	 # 42,90 €
MagiCool DCP450 12V Pumpe # 1 # 39,85 € # 39,85 €
Aqua Computer für aquaero, aquastream XT und aquaduct Temperatursensor # 1 # 8,93 € # 8,93 €
Arctic P12 PWM PST 120x120x25mm 200-1800 U/min schwarz/transparent # 11 # 5,85 € # 64,35 €
be quiet! Pure Wings 2 PWM 140x140x25mm 1000 U/min 19.8 dB(A) schwarz # 2 # 6,93 € # 13,86 €
1L Aqua Computer Double Protect Ultra Fertiggemisch transparent # 3	7,74 € # 23,22 €
Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 16/10mm transparent 1m # 3	3,85 €		11,55 €
Phobya Schlauchklemmleiste schwarz für 16mm - 6-fach # 1 # 3,54 € # 3,54 €
Barrow Compression Fitting 16/10 black # 8 # 4,95 € # 39,60 €
Barrow G1/4" 45 Degree Rotary Adaptor black # 3 # 5,45 € # 16,35 €
HEATKILLER® IV PRO (AMD, AM4 ready) PURE COPPER # 1 # 79,95 € # 79,95 €

Ich habe mal ausgerechnet was die Komponenten (ohne das Gehäuse, das baue ich wenn der MoRa 360 und das Motherboard Tray hier ist) kosten. Insg. sind es inkl. 3x Versand 2494 €. Für die Komponenten der Wasserkühlung 442 € (sind in den 2494 € schon drin).

Falls man nun anstelle der wassergekühlten GPU eine luftgekühlte gekauft hätte, wäre diese (ähnlicher Takt, gleicher Hersteller) ca. ~30/40€ günstiger.

Sprich, Wasser- vs. Luftkühlung ist in dem Fall mit CPU/GPU und Mora 360 Radiator ca. 475,- teurer. Wie dem auch sei, ich warte auf die Lieferungen und schaue dass alles zusammenpasst.


----------



## CoLuxe (13. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

Ich sehe grade, der 5L Kanister DP Ultra kostet mehr oder weniger das gleiche wie 3 einzelne Flaschen.
Evtl. kannst du das noch stornieren/ändern.


----------



## DrDooom (13. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

Ich hatte tatsächlich erst den 5L Kanister drin, dann habe ich nochmal gelesen und sollte mit etwa 2L hinkommen. Auch wenn die 2 € mehr für 5L den Braten nicht fett gemachen hätten....ich habe einfach von allem hier zuhause zu viel stehen und meine Frau regt sich immer schon auf. Daher habe ich mich für die 3L entschieden und kann auf jeden Fall 2 Flaschen in die Tonne werfen. Hört sich komisch an, ist aber so!   Aber danke für den Tip. Unter normalen Umständen (keine Frau mit erhobenem Zeigefinger) hätte ich mir auch einfach den 5L Kanister hingestellt.


----------



## Tekkla (14. August 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

Ich habe jetzt eine Nacht drüber geschlafen und bin nohc immer der gleichen Meinung: Die Hardware ist so geil, so modern und auch so Hochwertig, und dann wird der Loop mit dieser Pumpe samt sehr einfachem AGB angetrieben. Willst du dir nicht eine andere Lösung aus z.B. Heatkiller Tube samt D5 leisten? Das ist einfach ne ganz Ecke geiler. Und solange du die Pumpe nach Fernabsatzgesetz einfach wieder zurückschicken kannst, ist es auch kein Verlust.


----------



## DrDooom (1. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

Hallo Tekkla,

danke für den Hinweis. Sorry war afk da ich immer noch auf Komponenten (CPU und RAM) warte und mich mit dem Gehäuse beschäftige. Habe daher nicht mitbekommen dass es noch einen Beitrag hier gibt.

Ich hatte zwischendurch auch schon gedacht, dass ich an der Pumpe womöglich zu viel gespart habe. Auf der anderen Seite...sofern die Pumpe dicht bleibt (was wohl bei der aktuellen Generation der Fall sein SOLLTE), dann würde sie mir reichen und auch 2 Fittings + Leitungen etc sparen. Sie soll wohl kräftig und leise sein. Lediglich der Durchfluss ist nicht so hoch.

Ich habe in deiner Signatur gesehen, dass du deine beschriebene Kombination verwendest.
Was ist das denn für eine D5 Pumpe? Steht D5 nicht für eine Bauart oder für ein Model? Habe ich jedenfalls schon häufiger gelesen.

Kannst du ein Foto reinstellen?
Was kostet deine Kombination exkl. Fittings etc. Ich habe teils Preise von 75,- je Pumpe und AGB gesehen. Das sind ja nochmal 150,- (+ 9,- Fittings) gegen 40,- für den DCP 450.

Grüße DrDooom.


----------



## Tekkla (2. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

Das ist eine D5 von Aquacomputer. Die gibt es in der Form aber nicht mehr zu kaufen. Und ja, du hast vollkommen recht. Selbst im günstigsten Falle bist du mit nochmal um die 150 € dabei. Mir geht es bei meinem Hinweis nur um das Gesamtkonzept und die eigene Erfahrung, dass man am Anfang meint an der oder der Stelle sparen zu können, weil Wakü ist echt assigg teuer in der Summe, um dann zu erleben, dass am am Ende mehr bezahlt hat als wenn man es gleich "richtig" gemacht hätte.

Wenn du damit glücklich bist, dann kaufe und baue wie geplant.


----------



## DrDooom (2. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*



Tekkla schrieb:


> Wenn du damit glücklich bist, dann kaufe und baue wie geplant.



Das ist ja die Schwierigkeit. Ob man mit den gewählten Komponenten glücklich wird entscheidet sich ja erst im Nachhinein.

Bei all den Komponenten muss man sich ja auf Erfahrungsberichte und möglichst wenige "Negativmeldungen" verlassen. Das ist auch das Problem. Allerdings habe ich bei der DCP450 schon ein paar Meldungen über Undichtigkeit gelesen und bei anderen Artikeln nicht. Bei anderen hört man dann eher von Störgeräuschen. Da allerdings Undichtigkeit für mich der Worst-Case ist....habe ich mich noch einmal umentschieden und diese hier bestellt: Alphacool Eisfach Single Laing D5 Ausgleichsbehälter inkl. VPP655 Pumpe

Auch wenn der AGB nicht besonders gut ein soll (das Befüllen soll etwas mühselig sein), hoffe ich dass alles dicht ist. Schade dass es nicht von Zeit zu Zeit einen umfangreichen Test der gängigsten Pumpen / AGB's gibt.


----------



## CoLuxe (2. September 2019)

*AW: WaKü für AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

* Hier stand Blödsinn *


----------



## DrDooom (24. September 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼ fÃ¼r AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*

Hallo noch einmal.

Es sind nun endlich alle Komponenten (inkl. Ryzen 9 3900X) angekommen und morgen möchte ich das Gehäuse vorerst fertig stellen (Seitentür kommt nächste Woche). Alles ins Gehäuse soll dann am Wochenende folgen.

Bezüglich der Anschlüsse hatte ich mir nochmal das Manuel runtergeladen: Support fuer  MPG X570 GAMING PLUS | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland

Allerdings fallen mir andauernd noch Sachen auf, die ich....wie erst gedacht.... so nicht umsetzen kann. Zum Beispiel:
1. Ich habe 9 Arctic Lüfter mit PST (PWM Share) gekauft. Somit können bis zu 5 Lüfter hintereinandergeschaltet werden. Plan war es, dass ich zwei Lüfter Anschlüsse des Mainboards nutze um die Geschwindigkeit zu regeln (getrennt für 4 bzw. die anderen 5 Lüfter).
Auf dem Mainboard ist allerdings nur ein CPU_FAN1 und PUMP_FAN1. Das war's. Ich vermute nun, dass der PUMP_FAN1 explizit für Radiatorlüfter gedacht ist und sich auch so verhält (also in Abhängigkeit von der Wassertemperatur und nicht CPU Temperatur regelt). Demnach müsste ich alle 9 Lüfter an diesen PUMP_FAN1 anschließen? Wenn dem so sei, macht doch ein Lüfter Hub wie z.B. https://www.amazon.de/DEEPCOOL-FH-10-Lüfter-Hub-Unterstützt-unabhängige/dp/B077YHLDSP sinn nicht wahr?
2. Ich habe extra einen Temperatursensor gekauft um diesen mit dem Motherboard zu verbinden. Allerdings habe ich in dem Manuel (oben) überhaupt keinen Anschluss finden können. Habe ich den nur nicht gefunden oder hat das Motherboard wirklich keinen Anschluss?????

Oh man, das hätte auch alles etwas reibungsloser laufen können.


----------



## Tekkla (24. September 2019)

*AW: WaKÃ¼ fÃ¼r AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + RTX2080 (oder vergleichbar)*



> 1x 4-pin CPU fan connector
> 1x 4-pin water-pump connector
> 
> 4x 4-pin system fan connectors



In den Speecs steht nichts von Temp-Anschluss. Der Pump Anschluss ist für eine Pumpe gedacht. Nicht für die Lüfter. Wobei die wahrscheinlich auch darüber laufen können. Wenn es PWN Lüfter sind, dann wäre aber sowas hier Aqua Computer Webshop -  QUADRO Lueftersteuerung fuer PWM-Luefter 53256 besser. 4 Kanäle, Anschlüsse für 4 Sensoren, Stromanschluss, Anschluss für einen Durchflussmesser, bei Bedarf RGBx Kanal und Aquasuite zum Regeln der Wakü (!).


----------

